# e!cockpit Oscat Lib Click FUP



## SebastianMeyer (8 Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich spiele gerade ein wenig mit der Oscat Lib im e!cockpit. 
Dort gibt es die Funktion Click, welche das Clickverhalten von Tastern analysiert.

Ich versuche gerade in einem FUB Netzwerk an einem Click mehrere Toggle (ebenfalls OSCAT) "anzuhängen".

Weiß warum das nicht geht bzw. wie man das beheben könnte?
Anbei ein Bild.

Mit der Maus probiere ich in dem Bild einen weiteren Baustein an Click_1 zu hängen, es wird von e!cockpit aber nicht zugelassen...

Danke und frohen zweiten Advent
Sebastian

e!cockpit V1.5.1.1




Update1:
Im CFC scheint es zu funktionieren. Ist FUP nicht mehr so angesagt?


----------

